# nebosh-iosh



## kadiro03 (3 مارس 2011)

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage p { padding: 0px; }.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage { font-size: 10pt; font-family: Tahoma; } if i have IOSH or NEBOSH without any qualification in university :it means no thing ​


----------



## dr Rawda (7 مارس 2011)

regarding to safety qualification, it is mainly taking from accridited courses such as IOSH and NEBOSH because the post graduate study of Occupational Health and safety is very rare in Egypt
if you want to be specialized in safety field, IOSH & NEBOSH courses will be helpfull but be sure that before studing NEBOSH , you must have large experience in safety ( practical& theoritical) because it needs effort to pass in its exam
finally, try to take informations about the american style of courses because IOSH and NEBOSH are british style and there are some differences between british and american styles although the base is the same
i hope that i can help you, and i will be happy if i can provide you with any assistance because safety training is my professional speciality
RAWDA EL SHEIKH


----------



## kadiro03 (7 مارس 2011)

thank a lot and if there are any question i wil ask you


----------



## almaktary99 (2 يونيو 2011)

thanx dear


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 يونيو 2011)

depending the companies you want to work. for exemple algerian national companies require the university degrees but some companies require the Nebosh IGC. Good lack my friend


----------



## kadiro03 (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جهد مشكور


----------

